# good paint for garage doors



## bigbrew (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anybody recommend a good paint to paint a garage door?

Dan:w00t:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Wood or metal?


----------



## bigbrew (Jan 8, 2007)

metal it is. Never painted one myself.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i painted my metal garage door 5 years ago with latex super paint from sherwin. Still looks great!


----------



## scottonpainting (Feb 16, 2007)

DTM ( direct to metal ) paint works great u need to prime it first.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

when i painted my garage doors I also painted all the overhangs and fascia on my house. I washed with tsp and sprayed two coats of superpaint. i was really nervous that it wouldn't hold up. however, still looks good. It is what sherwin williams reccommended.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I recomend a good quality semi-gloss latex paint. We use, dulux fortis. I know a lot of guys are partial to SW or BM, I have always been partial to Dulux, for exterior painting. Dulux is made by ICI.


----------



## C&SPAINTING (Feb 7, 2007)

I use Duration a Sherwin product the best extirior latex out.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

scottonpainting said:


> DTM ( direct to metal ) paint works great u need to prime it first.




But if you prime it, the paint wouldn't be directly on metal.......


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bm's topline exterior low lustre.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

The easiest way to get a nice finsh is to use BM, superpaint or duration. Duration is superior but needs to be worked quick and even to get a nice finish.

DTM is a really good paint for a garage door, especially if sprayed, but it's not as easy to work with as the others.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

If it is a standard metal pre finished door, then any top of line exterior paints will stick to it nice. I usually use the lo Lustre or Satin finish on the garage doors.


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

*I agree*



MakDeco said:


> If it is a standard metal pre finished door, then any top of line exterior paints will stick to it nice. I usually use the lo Lustre or Satin finish on the garage doors.


It is the same as the rest of the house usally A-100 Satin is a good choice


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

superpaint by sw has never let me down... i use it on my own house; clean it with tsp first then 2 coats and you won't have to worry for about 5 to 7yrs pending on weather and direct sunlight


----------

